# Bettas and Shrimp



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Can a male Betta be kept with ghost shrimp? I've read in some places that it's a definite no-no, and the other gave a go-ahead to it. Thanks!


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Different bettas have different personalities. Some will attack and kill any shrimp that dares enter his domain, while others will live peacefully with inverts...it really depends on the individual fish.


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok, do the kinds of bettas like crowntail, half-moon, etc. have an effect on the aggressiveness? Can they live together in a 10 gallon tank if there are enough places to hide?


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't think so...I'm not an expert of betta genetics or anything, so someone correct me if needed on this. 

Probably in a 10 gallon tank there's a much higher chance of co-existence than in, say, a one gallon bowl.  When in doubt, the bigger is better.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

its really hit and miss but its prety much going to come down to buying a shrimp to see, buy a ghost shrimp just to check it out seeing as the ghosts are cheaper than other types of shrimp.


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok. Yeah, ghosts come really cheap at my LFS!!


----------



## ashleyspatula (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a 29g tall with 9 females and a couple ghost shrimp and they are doing fine. Might be the size of the tank though too. They battle sometimes over the food pellets but thats it.


----------

